# Very very cheap riparium planters



## Palm Tree (10 Jun 2012)

Hi after a while of searching ebay I found these http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/270926676413?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
there sold as sink tidies but work the same as riparium planters but they're larger (16cm) and only £1.99 each DELIVERED. So cheap I brought 2 the other day to grow peace lilys in and I will be buying some more in about a month.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (10 Jun 2012)

Good find!


----------



## Alastair (11 Jun 2012)

I use those in my chocolate puddle journal but the deeper ones 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 Jun 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I use the deeper ones



Deeper ones? where, how much...


----------



## Alastair (11 Jun 2012)

Well the seller i purchased mine from has sold out so can't find them as cheap as I got them but here the deeper ones 

Item number 
170779843924


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgan Freeman (11 Jun 2012)

Yes! Great find.

Going to use these in my next tank.


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (11 Jun 2012)

Ta!


----------



## Palm Tree (11 Jun 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> I use those in my chocolate puddle journal but the deeper ones
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How much were the deeper ones?


----------



## Alastair (11 Jun 2012)

The same price as the one I just linked to but the seller I got mine from only charged one postage fee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palm Tree (12 Jun 2012)

While were on the subject of saving money buy repurposing things today I got a 0.75l pot of hairgrass for £3.49 from maidenhead at mere park,the secret you ask. It was in the pond section and growing emersed. The pot was like 4 inch square  Happy days


----------

